# Canon SL1 sensor a step back?



## vtechproductions (May 14, 2013)

From what i'm seeing, the Canon SL1 images are looking very poor, especially with shadow noise, low light, and video. What the heck Canon?

Here is the review that I found and they also compared the SL1 low light results to the Canon 7D and Nikon D7100 and the SL1 is by far the worst:
Canon Rebel SL1 (100D) Hands On Review

You can download the raw files here: http://learningcameras.com/reviews/4-dslrs/150-canon-sl1-review
What the heck? I hope this is not the 70D sensor.


----------



## wickidwombat (May 15, 2013)

i'd be interested to see it vs the eos-M sensor because I feel the eos-M is a tiny bit better than the 600D i compared its sensor to maybe 1/3 stop


----------



## Robboesan (May 15, 2013)

wow Canon. Sony/Nikon are releasing new sensors every week. Canon hasnt in 4 years (APS-C that is)


----------



## SiliconVoid (May 15, 2013)

Your joking right????

First off, the sensor isn't any different than any other 18mp body.. Same tech, same processor.
What you are seeing is a difference of metering and/or exposure of the scene. The SL1 clearly shows to be brighter (by compensation, meter, or gain) than the 7D or D7100. The other two bodies will show less noticeable noise in the shadows of those shots because the shadows are darker...duh. The exposure of the scene needed to be balanced across each body if they are going to 'compare' the results.

Secondly, why the hell is this guy comparing the cheapest Canon 18mp body ($799 with 18-55IS/STM) with the highest-end crop bodies from Canon and Nikon??? Then expecting it to be some improvement over, or better performance than those models.. Really??? (*T3i was $799 body only when released)

Thirdly, why are you giving any validation to this guys review to begin with when they apparently do not know the impact under/over exposure has on shadow noise. This is some website that is supposedly teaching about 'photography' yet at the same time is giving advice about what camera you should consider an upgrade to when you already have last years model... Sorry, if anyone is 'needing' to upgrade their camera body every time each new model comes out you are not interested in photography, and certainly do not need to be worried about a microscopic difference between this/that model.

Purely from a tech-gadget perspective: No, this cheapest 18mp body is not an upgrade from Canon's most expensive 18mp body, nor is it a cost alternative to Nikon's most expensive APS-C body.. Shouldn't really be a surprise to anyone.

(@Robboesan) Nikon has had one (1) new sensor since the 2010 16mp D7000, and that is the 24mp that was only recently announced in a couple of bodies. Nikon is not introducing a new sensor because they are concerned with providing the public the best technology for digital photography. If Nikon did not feel they were under marketing pressure from consumers who are more interested in the social tag their equipment might provide, they would not have released a new sensor at all. The 16mp sensor in the D7000 and D5100 is far superior to the new 'film-grain' 24mp by a far margin, so without the marketing pressure of being a whole (2) megapixels behind Canon they would have milked the 16mp sensor for an eternity just like their APS-C 12mp sensor.
(Really, grain?.. Re-introducing a negative artifact of the film era as something beneficial is appalling. Grain is something digital photography moved beyond in the early years of the technology. Marketing high megapixel induced 'film-like grain' at ISO/400 just to sell high megapixel cameras is absurd.)


----------



## xps (May 15, 2013)

I tried the 100D in my local shop - I wanted to buy one as an body for an longer trip in some weeks. And I agree. The salesman is diappointed from the 100D. I took some shots in jpeg (with my 12-24 Tokina, 28-70 2.8 Canon) and and we looked at it on the pc in the shop (no raw shooting, as it would have taken to much time for the shop assistent). And I am diappointed too... 
My 60D and the 7D IQ is much better. to much contrast on the edges, and in the standard mode, very soft and unsharp. High noise >800 Iso. And the AF is not very fast. 
The Camera is 50€ cheaper than the actual 60D price. But bus the 60D. You will get mor performance.

True what Neuroanatomist writes. We compare apples with peaches... But if you want an lightweight body with an good IQ, Canon is not offering anything that combines this features.

By the way: Take a look at the Sigma 35mm 1.4 - It is an very good lens. Saw some shots in the shop. Really sharp.


----------



## DaveQ (May 15, 2013)

This camera is not meant to be in the same categories as the 7D and 60D...can't compare it as such.


----------



## J.R. (May 15, 2013)

learningcameras.com ... who's learning here? the reviewer or the audience?

Jokes apart, the sensor is the same 18mp that is available pretty much across the board for all Canon crop bodies so theoretically at least, there should not be any difference in the sensor performance.

I'm not too sure the tests are entirely scientific so I'd take this guy's advice with a rather bigger pinch of salt.


----------



## xps (May 15, 2013)

DaveQ said:


> This camera is not meant to be in the same categories as the 7D and 60D...can't compare it as such.


Yes, but there has to be an reason to buy this body. And if there is an little difference in money between the 60D 650D... and the 100D, but an big difference in the IQ, I doubt this model will be an cash cow for Canon.

But it should have the equal IQ od the 650D. And it isn´t....


----------



## xps (May 15, 2013)

J.R. said:


> learningcameras.com ... who's learning here? the reviewer or the audience?
> 
> Jokes apart, the sensor is the same 18mp that is available pretty much across the board for all Canon crop bodies so theoretically at least, there should not be any difference in the sensor performance.
> 
> I'm not too sure the tests are entirely scientific so I'd take this guy's advice with a rather bigger pinch of salt.


yes, they are only subjective. biased by subjective impressions and interrests.
But as many mentioned: The whole system is responsible for the IQ. 
And maybe the fineadjusting of the sensor, the AF is a little bit different, the picture will look different.


----------



## tomscott (May 15, 2013)

I dont think he was comparing the cameras he was comparing the sensor which most people expected to have similar performance as its based on the Digic 5 sensor tech. Or that it could have been tweaked to get slightly better results. 

I dont think anyone expected it to be ground breaking in terms of IQ. But what we have to remember that the sensor isnt the best on the market but you can still get some damn good shots out of it, for professional use I was disappointed with the 18mp sensor IQ and noise performance but I would never use an SL1 for that, which is why I have a 5DMKIII. 

I really like the camera I think its extremely cool and it would be fantastic as a travel camera or one for the family. I wouldn't scrutinise it the same way I would the better camera as you expect them to be better. The form factor is what should be focused on here its tiny and with a bit of PP the 18mp sensor can look good. I use a Nex 5N and miss the viewfinder so this would be a good alternative.

TBF tho the situation in which it was tested was really poor conditions and the amount of times you would be shooting in that kind of light is probably less than 5%. Still have to remember this is now the bottom camera in the line up and its pretty cool. I expect in a year when the new sensor tech is out that this will be a camera to be reckoned with.

The average buyer for this camera will not be able to see the difference in quality and let alone care about it. So I dont think Canon have to worry about it not being a cash cow I expect it to be a huge success.

Im actually thinking about buying one so I can use all my lenses while I travel.


----------



## BrandonKing96 (May 15, 2013)

In reality, only us as photographers who have seen and known a lot about cameras would really care about this camera being the way it is, but others who are very new to the photography world would see this as "a new camera from Canon to give 'professional' quality in a small body and 'cheap' price". 

For those who know barely anything about cameras- small body (but DSLR-like), and 18MP is enough. The most of them would end up just using auto mode and bare with the flash pop up (or try to push it back down every single time) and that would eliminate the problem (for them) of going past 800/1600 and seeing so much noise. 

To us as the actual learned photographers, this camera doesn't really appeal (or it may to some), but to the people who are entering the world of photography with minimal guidance, this camera is absolutely amazing.


----------



## J.R. (May 15, 2013)

xps said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > learningcameras.com ... who's learning here? the reviewer or the audience?
> ...



The OP has titled the thread "_SL1 sensor a step back?_" ... clearly he is comparing the sensors here.


----------



## bholliman (May 15, 2013)

xps said:


> DaveQ said:
> 
> 
> > This camera is not meant to be in the same categories as the 7D and 60D...can't compare it as such.
> ...



I'm not convinced this review is valid. The sensor is the same as other recent Canon APS-C bodies, the IQ should be the same or slightly better.

I'll believe the image quality is worse when I see it from an established, reputable reviewer.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (May 15, 2013)

J.R. said:


> The OP has titled the thread "_SL1 sensor a step back?_" ... clearly he is comparing the sensors here.


 
He is only comparing them in the title, as others mentioned, a RAW comparison properly done would compare sensors, but jpegs done with in camera processing, poor exposure, and different processors and algorithms is not a valid sensor comparison. Even if it was, a one off test might be sample variation. 

The sensor is going to be very close to previous models.


----------



## J.R. (May 16, 2013)

Mt Spokane Photography said:


> J.R. said:
> 
> 
> > The OP has titled the thread "_SL1 sensor a step back?_" ... clearly he is comparing the sensors here.
> ...



Not really, the OP even goes on to say that - 



vtechproductions said:


> What the heck? I hope this is not the 70D sensor.


----------

